# Liege-Bastogne-Liege 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Liège - Bastogne - Liège 2013*

View attachment 278665​
April 21, 2013

Despite the name, this race actually finishes in Ans near Liège and not in Liège itself, which is the start town. One of the great classics (which was first raced in 1892), for 98 years Liège - Bastogne - Liège (LBL) has always been a challenging course and this year's 99th edition promises much of the same. Many of the greats of cycling have felt compelled to add LBL to thier palmares including Merckx, who won it a record five times, Argentin (4x), Kelly, Hinault, Planckaert and Van Looy just to name a few.

In more recent times Alejandro Valverde has won it twice, Andy Schleck won it in 2009, Phillippe Gilbert beat both Schleck brothers to win it in 2011 and Maxim Iglinsky is the defending champion having won it last year. All four of them will throw thier gauntlets into the ring again this year.

But there is a star-studded line-up this year and no-one seems to be a clear favorite. Sky however is fielding a terrifying team with Froome, Porte, Uran and Henao and must be seen as the strongest team this year. 

Trying to spoil the Sky party will be Simon Gerrans (Orica-GreenEdge), Vincenzo Nabali (Astana), Moreno Moser (Cannondale), Samuel Sanchez (Euskaltel-Euskadi), Ryder Hesjedal and Dan Martin (Garmin-Sharp), Danial Moreno, fresh of of his Fleche triumph, and Joaquin Rodriguez (Katusha) [Edit- Questionable], Nairo Quintana and Rui Costa (Movistar), Pierre Rolland, who just won the Circuit Sarthe, and Alberto Contador (Saxo-Tinkoff) and Thomas De Gendt (Vacansoleil-DCM) - perhaps an upset by Andy Schleck (RadioShack Leopard Trek), who appears to be coming back on to some form?

Given the depth of the field, and the absence of both Sagan and Cancellara, it's very hard to pick a winner for this one, so I'll take a WAG and tip that Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) ends the drought for the Italians since Di Luca's win in 2007 and takes this one in a nail-biter.
The rest of the podium? Somebody from Sky and Valverde.

*Startlist*:

Startlist Lige - Bastogne - Lige 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

*Race Profile*:

View attachment 278666​
*Race Map*:

View attachment 278667​
Cunego: My Dream Is To Win Liège-Bastogne-Liège | Cyclingnews.com

Valverde Receives Good Signs Before Liège-Bastogne-Liège | Cyclingnews.com

The Favorites: Valverde, Nibali men to beat at Liege?Bastogne?Liege

Contador Confirmed For Flèche Wallonne And Liège-Bastogne-Liège | Cyclingnews.com

Costa Has High Hopes For Liège-Bastogne-Liège | Cyclingnews.com

Belgium Nears Worst Classics Crisis Since 1945 | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Liège - Europcar - Arashiro remplace Voeckler

Pozzovivo Out Of Liège-Bastogne-Liège | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Liège - Pozzovivo forfait

Schleck: Liège Is Not Easy When You?re Not 100 Per Cent | Cyclingnews.com

Police Question Riders Over Liège-Bastogne-Liège Littering | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kind of like the _*Paris*_-Roubaix race  ?!


Lars Boom?


Dan Martin?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I thought Sagan skipped Paris-Roubaix in order to recover for the Ardennes classics (Amstel, Fleche, LBL)?

I'm going to be at LBL this year, so it would be cool to see him for 2-3 seconds.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

burgrat said:


> I thought Sagan skipped Paris-Roubaix in order to recover for the Ardennes classics (Amstel, Fleche, LBL)?


He's not on the startlist that I've seen, but may well be a late entry. Don't know if there is a cut-off date for that kind of thing.

If he's there, that would clearly change the look of the race.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

cda 455 said:


> Lars Boom?
> 
> 
> Dan Martin?


Like I said, hard to pick a winner - are you saying Boom and Martin will podium?


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Valverde, unless it rains, then Gilbert.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT (Dec 21, 2011)

I reckon the Columbians are going well at the moment...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Like I said, hard to pick a winner - are you saying Boom and Martin will podium?



My WAG:

Lars Boom, Philippe Gilbert, and Daniel Martin.

Not necessarily in that order  .


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*No Sagan at LBL this year*

"Fleche definitely Sagan’s last Classic of season

Cannondale have indicated that Peter Sagan will ride the Fleche Wallone for the first time in his career but that he has no plans to take part in Liege-Bastogne-Liege regardless of the result." - Cyclingnews

Sagan To Take In Fleche Wallone Before Taking A Break | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

burgrat said:


> I thought Sagan skipped Paris-Roubaix in order to recover for the Ardennes classics (Amstel, Fleche, LBL)?
> 
> I'm going to be at LBL this year, so it would be cool to see him for 2-3 seconds.


Sadly, looks like Sagan will be skipping Liège - Bastogne - Liège this year in favor of the Fleche Wallonne.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

In light of results at the Fleche, perhaps some additional thoughts on Liège - Bastogne - Liège:

Henao is hot right now and is probably Sky's best shot at the podium.
Andy Schleck didn't light up the Fleche but seems to be regaining some form - enough for an upset at Liège - Bastogne - Liège?
Valverde and Gilbert are hotting up as well.
Rodriguez is hovering and demands respect in any race he enters.

Lots to chew on...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

LostViking said:


> In light of results at the Fleche, perhaps some additional thoughts on Liège - Bastogne - Liège:
> 
> Henao is hot right now and is probably Sky's best shot at the podium.
> Andy Schleck didn't light up the Fleche but seems to be regaining some form - enough for an upset at Liège - Bastogne - Liège?
> ...


Andy is still too far away. Valverde and Gilbert are good bets, especially with Sagan out. It's a very different race than Fleche, could see different riders coming out for it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Gilbert hasn't really delivered thus far for me (or BMC), so I am reluctant to go out on limb for him again. Given that, I am going with Nibali. Here are my other favorites: 

Nibali (who i place a little higher than everone else)
Gilbert
Martin
Moser 
Quintana
Kwiaktowski
Froome
Porte


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright; My crazy pick for this Sunday: Kevin Bacon


Just remember; You read it here first  !


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> Alright; My crazy pick for this Sunday: Kevin Bacon
> 
> 
> Just remember; You read it here first  !



It could happen man, I hear the dude is training  :

Redirect Notice


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> It could happen man, I hear the dude is training  :
> 
> Redirect Notice




No chance - isn't he older than Jens Voigt?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting article on Poland's new cycling star (I think he is quickly becoming Omega Pharma's best GC guy, which is great news for them):

Omega Pharma?s new Polish star is finding his place in the Ardennes


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

What others think:

The Favorites: Valverde, Nibali men to beat at Liege–Bastogne–Liege


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Litter-bugs beware!*

Riders suspected of littering last year may not be allowed to ride this year.

An environmental organization is seeking to bar some of the top riders in the peloton from riding in LBL based on film evidence of their littering during last years race.

"IAM Cycling veteran Sébastien Hinault had a balanced view of the situation. “Without being an environmentalist, it drives me mad when I see riders throwing bidons and wrappers into the ditch – cycling is a sport that takes place in nature and it’s up to us to give a good image,” Hinault told L’Équipe. “But now I also think that the steps taken by some environmentalists are a bit radical and lacking in dialogue.” - Cyclingnews.com

A game-changer from out of left field!

Police Question Riders Over Liège-Bastogne-Liège Littering | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Riders suspected of littering last year may not be allowed to ride this year.
> 
> An environmental organization is seeking to bar some of the top riders in the peloton from riding in LBL based on film evidence of their littering during last years race.
> 
> ...


I'll admit; That's one thing I learned in the early '70's thanks to the hippie liberals that I proudly maintain as a value I exercise and teach to this day: Don't litter.


That said; I often cringe when I see riders pealing away a wrapper and simply chucking it into the wind when they're eating. I always ask myself, "Why can't they put said wrapper in a rear pocket?"

Bidons are a little different in that, if thrown where fans are gathered, will almost definitely be picked up as a souvenir. With the exception of the ones being thrown in accessible locations.

Phil Liggett has commented that a crew comes in behind the peleton and does trash pick-up. 


At the USA Pro Challenge last year there were specific marked spots where riders could chuck their bidons. Maybe they can do that in Europe?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hesjedal has gone clear off the front!


He has a 11sec lead at the moment.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hesjedal is up to 20sec out front.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> Hesjedal is up to 20sec out front.


Great finish thus far, Dan Martin is a real threat at this point, but the there are some serious contenders in that group of chasers including Nibali and Gilbert.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rodriguez vs. Martin!!!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh Danny Boy!!!


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

a wonderful race, and a fitting end to the classics season. well done, dan martin. i throughly enjoyed that race.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Daniel Martin takes it!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I heard Contador got dropped big-time in 5km!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Contador was climbing well but it looked more like he lost interest or something...he knew he couldn't keep up with the fast guys so no point in knocking himself out.

The finish was surprising, Garmin was invisible most of the day. BMC looked very strong, Gilbert must be shaking his head.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Apparently, since Gilbert didn't win the race, no Belgian has won a classics this season.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Almost forgot:

Andy Schleck finished a race :lol: !!1!


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

Chapeau to Dan Martin, and to Ryder Hesjedal as well - it's rare to see a grand tour winner work so doggedly for a teammate as Hesjedal did today. That is classy.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Wonderful race today. Chapeau to Daniel Martin, Ryder Hesjedal and Garmin-Sharp. What impresses me of today's race is that we are clearly in a new era. Look at who won and, more importantly, who did not today. Very refreshing.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Martiin attacks from a group containing Rodriguez and 7 foot tall Panda and gets the win. Now that is a classique.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

GREAT work by Ryder Hesjedal. I hope he packs a hockey stick for Italy.
And hats off to Daniel Martin. Sean Kelly was probably doing cartwheels in the Eurosport commentator's box.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

superg said:


> Sean Kelly was probably doing cartwheels in the Eurosport commentator's box.[/QUOTE
> 
> He sounds like he's about to pass out in the commentator's box. Can't picture the cartwheels.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That panda guy...he was funny but went a little too far. Got to respect him for being able to run in that outfit though. But the guy around 60km to go in the kilt was really in shape.

When Purito went it looked like it was over. He must have been shocked when Martin went past!

Schleck looked okay, not great but he WAS hanging in there. Good luck to him on getting over whatever is dogging him.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Martin's got some serious payback to Ryder. This race and the tour de catalunya... Hope he gets help in the giro.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice finish, job well-done for Martin and Garmin-Sharp - what happened to Sky?
The Belgians are crying in thier beer these days...


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> That panda guy...he was funny but went a little too far. Got to respect him for being able to run in that outfit though. But the guy around 60km to go in the kilt was really in shape.
> 
> When Purito went it looked like it was over. He must have been shocked when Martin went past!
> .


yes, I think purito should have offered to work with the Panda. His large head would have provided a nice slipstream. They surely would have caught Martin.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> Apparently, since Gilbert didn't win the race, no Belgian has won a classics this season.


BMC has pretty much been a dissapointment this season all around. Actually, with the exception of Ballan's finish in Paris Roubaix and Tejay's TdF, they really haven't accomplished much since Cadel won the TdF a couple of years ago and they spent a lot of cash (Gilbert and Hushovd) to be average or pretty good.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Props to cda 455 and rashadabd for calling for Martin in the top three - he came through nicely for you!


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> BMC has pretty much been a dissapointment this season all around. Actually, with the exception of Ballan's finish in Paris Roubaix and Tejay's TdF, they really haven't accomplished much since Cadel won the TdF a couple of years ago and they spent a lot of cash (Gilbert and Hushovd) to be average or pretty good.


There was that little race called the World Championships the Gilbert won. Also Tejay had a 2nd at the USA Cycling Challenge. 

Agreed Hushovd has been a bust. They should have seen that coming. But Gilbert while not perfectly on form put in a good effort at Amstel as well he as a pretty big bullseye on his back with that rainbow jersey. Tejay has also had some decent results both this year and last.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

wilki said:


> There was that little race called the World Championships the Gilbert won. Also Tejay had a 2nd at the USA Cycling Challenge.
> 
> Agreed Hushovd has been a bust. They should have seen that coming. But Gilbert while not perfectly on form put in a good effort at Amstel as well he as a pretty big bullseye on his back with that rainbow jersey. Tejay has also had some decent results both this year and last.


That was the Belgian National Team, not BMC.


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

foto said:


> That was the Belgian National Team, not BMC.


Yes it was Belgium Nat. Team and I understand your statement but I would argue that National Teams are arguably irrelevant in cycling today (except WC race & Olympics) and that when most people think of Gilbert they associate him with BMC as much as with Belgium. So it ends up being a positive exposure for BMC and when he rides all of this year in the rainbow jersey it has BMC printed across it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

wilki said:


> Yes it was Belgium Nat. Team and I understand your statement but I would argue that National Teams are arguably irrelevant in cycling today (except WC race & Olympics) and that when most people think of Gilbert they associate him with BMC as much as with Belgium. So it ends up being a positive exposure for BMC and when he rides all of this year in the rainbow jersey it has BMC printed across it.


It might be exposure for them, but it was not a Team BMC performance (plus the Belgian national team is really strong and this _was_ the WC so the national team was relevant at that point). It also does nothing to contradict the fact that they have not performed up to expectations as a team. They spent a ton of money on Hushovd and Gilbert and Oss and haven't had many wins to show for it. That includes two seasons of pretty much zero for the classics season which is what they were signed to provide leadership in. Even they are admitting that they are dissapointed so far. I'm not ragging on them, I'm actually openly a BMC fan, but I have to admit that they haven't performed up to expectations.


----------

